# Develop for every thing!



## a-farahmand (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi experts.
i want to develop a OS with NetBSD or FREEBSD or OpenBSD that i able to run it on server , desktop , embedded systems ..(Mobiles,Tablets).
and i don't know which is the best for me!
these are essential for me :

-Run on Servers for run PHP/JSP (Apache,JDK or light speed etc.(work as good as Linux))and (which famous website is using BSD(FREE BSD) OS on it's server?
-Great Security
-Fast
-Real
-POWER Desktop Mode (work such as windows,Mac OS)
-Able to run on Devices (Mobiles,Tablets : with low hardware support)
-Able to design a unique and dedicated desktop environment(such as MAC OS)
-Easy to make drivers for new and special hardware
-Handbook and Documents
-Support(I'll pay for commercial support)
-Easy and Fast to programming and design software for it with C++ (Great IDE available for it)

i heard much that FreeBSD has a great handbook,lots of developers , support and ...
but i want to select an item , that able to develop it for every thing, not change it for some feature or some problem!

thanks before your guides and consultant.
Best Regards


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 19, 2012)

a-farahmand said:
			
		

> (which famous website is using BSD(FREE BSD) OS on it's server?


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html#introduction-nutshell-users


----------



## a-farahmand (Dec 19, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html#introduction-nutshell-users



:O i can't believe it!!!
thanks to reply.
but,my other needs??


----------

